# Hey one I



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw an old early 90's ford pulling a brand spanking new Chevy with his hazards on. Man I wish I had my camera! This made me think of you and smile Mr. 1I. :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I witnessed a similar sight last week and had the exact same thought.


----------

